# Success Rate



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have been tossing around the idea of an out of state deer hunt for a couple of years. I am curious as to the general level of success people have with outfitters/guides. I am concerned that lower priced outfits keep costs down by over-hunting their areas. I also realize "success" means lots of different things to different people. For the sake of this poll, let's consider "success" to mean you harvested the Deer you were hoping to harvest.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Well Sam, that is primarily dependent upon several factors. The quarry, the region, how large of land track and the numbers and quality of animals in the region. The number of tags the outfitter has allocated and especially, your finances.

I can tell you from experience you get what you pay for, but on the other hand, you'll might only be able to absorb one or two in 20 years like that if you're not filthy-rich, or have a sugar Mamma at home! LOL 

Kicking an idea around for most guys means wishing for years and maybe only able to go "once in a lifetime" type hunt, while others are fortunate enough to make yearly trips.

It's all what and how you've applied yourself, and how fortunate you've been in life.

Although I've done a few OOS hunts like AK, and Midwest areas, my bucketlist still has a Yukon moose, a sheep hunt, and a strong desire to step foot on the African continent some day.

Whether these ever come to fruition will be what I have and will dream about for years more.

Priorities change in life as you mature. I've taken pride in what I've been able to do and animals I've taken. Luckier than most, not as much as others.

But you take what life deals you, and try to better it. Raising a Family and putting kids through college is a priority that trumps any single experience.

Life is short, but if you manage your personal business right and balance correctly, you'll get a few in before you can't do it any more.

You can get several DIY hunts, a hog hunt, maybe a Saskatchewan hunt for the price of a single hunt elsewhere.

Good luck with your decision, plan well and do your homework. Most of us spend years saving and planning long before picking the hunt and booking.

That I've found is almost as climatic as the hunt itself.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I voted 50% and this is out of 4 deer hunts.Each spot had potential of what I was looking for.3 of the 4 hunts I seen or got deer in the range I was expecting.
There are factors to consider though...Mostly weather,it has to be right for the time your scheduled to be there.The one hunt I never seen a "shooter" was a mid december muzzle hunt in Nebraska.It was way too warm,I think it hit 50 one of the days.Deer were not moving(feeding) like they should have been.
The 2 best hunts were the most expensive and the least amount of human pressure(South Dakota).
I just applied today for S.Dakota (West River)again.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

road trips said:


> I just applied today for S.Dakota (West River)again.


I've hunted west river twice, if only I were more patient :lol:.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for the replies amigos. This is a good poll (if I do say so myself). It is helping me understand the 'market' on outfitted hunts. I wish I would have done this a while ago. Hope it keeps getting votes for a bit .


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> I've hunted west river twice, if only I were more patient :lol:.


 I'm sure the ducks would appretiate it if you started deer hunting again.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

This is a pretty good topic. I am pretty lucky in terms of out of state hunting, I've been on a lot of hunts for as young as I am (40ish). I rarely use an outfitter, mostly DIY. 

I think the #1 thing is to find some reliable information from someone you can trust. Find honest people that will treat you well, and you should expect to have a good hunt.

The one thing I realized a few years ago is that if I am going out of state, then I really want to hunt another species. So elk, mule deer, pronghorn, and moose are my focus for planning hunts. Part of these feelings developed from the fact that my least successful out of state hunts were for whitetails.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I took a guided trip to Iowa last season and even though I came home empty handed I had a few close encounters, it just didn't work out. That's hunting and you have to take that into consideration. There were 3 in my group and one scored the first morning on a nice 10 point and the other guy shaved the back of a nice 8 point. We all saw and had close encounters with deer you just dont see in MI. If it says anything, we rebooked with the same outfitter.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I took a guided trip to Iowa last season and even though I came home empty handed I had a few close encounters, it just didn't work out. That's hunting and you have to take that into consideration. There were 3 in my group and one scored the first morning on a nice 10 point and the other guy shaved the back of a nice 8 point. We all saw and had close encounters with deer you just don&#8217;t see in MI. If it says anything, we rebooked with the same outfitter.


HUBBHUNTER, how can you rebook with the same outfitter in Iowa? I thought if you were lucky you might draw every other year. But most likely every third year. You have sparked my curiosity. Sam22, I would guess that your best opportunity to score on a guided free range whitetail hunt would be in SK(Canada).


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> HUBBHUNTER, how can you rebook with the same outfitter in Iowa? I thought if you were lucky you might draw every other year. But most likely every third year. You have sparked my curiosity. Sam22, I would guess that your best opportunity to score on a guided free range whitetail hunt would be in SK(Canada).


We booked for 2014. When we drew last year we had 3 points and went for the tag on our 4th year. If you apply with a party tag you may have a better chance of drawing before then.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Wow, it's almost a dead heat. With only the 0% option ahead at all! That's not so encouraging. 

I am glad this thread is getting some traffic, it raises more questions. The first one that comes to mind is, what single factor is most attributable to success, deriving causality will be impossible I assume, but still. Could it be :

You get what you pay for, pay more = pull the trigger

Location is everything = no matter what you pay, you can't shoot what's not there.

This is hunting, there is good days and bad days... roll the dice.

Just wondering 'aloud':16suspect


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> Wow, it's almost a dead heat. With only the 0% option ahead at all! That's not so encouraging.
> 
> I am glad this thread is getting some traffic, it raises more questions. The first one that comes to mind is, what single factor is most attributable to success, deriving causality will be impossible I assume, but still. Could it be :
> 
> ...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sam22 said:


> Wow, it's almost a dead heat. With only the 0% option ahead at all! That's not so encouraging.
> 
> I am glad this thread is getting some traffic, it raises more questions. The first one that comes to mind is, what single factor is most attributable to success, deriving causality will be impossible I assume, but still. Could it be :
> 
> ...


From my experiences alot of over hunting takes place with outfitters. I agree a diy hunt probably has better success. If your going to pick an outfitter make sure he scouts, uses trail cams, puts forth the effort to know the deer in his area. But again SK, Canada is your best bet to most likely score on a good buck. A majority of hunts up there are successful. The ones that don't score usually are not from a lack of sightings. Its usually from being greedy and wanting a bigger buck. Most average scores up there are between 150" to 160" and some bigger but rarely smaller. Outfitter you pick up there makes a difference to. The average hunt up there is around $4500/$5000. If you go on one for $3000 your probably not going to get an outfitter that puts forth the efforts to get you in the right places by doing his homework. Good luck!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

59 hunters killed 3y or 37 bucks last year where we hunt in southern IN and 47 or 48 hunters killed 26 bucks previous year.. these numbers do not include lost or injured deer...

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Our group does DIY hunts without a guide and we like it that way.....The cost is very reasonable and the only downfall is you have to do your own research and grunt work (hanging stands,making blinds,locating deer etc..) We also use the first year as a experience year. We have hunted in 3 states and Canada for around 1000.00 per guy per hunt.....that includes cabin,food,gas and tags.


tjstebb


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

I hunt Kansas every year and Iowa every 3 years. You dont need a guide or outfitter, dont waste your money! Both states have awesome public hunting. So far I have hunted Kansas 4 times and Iowa 2 times and have brought home 5 bucks ranging from 130" to 155", all bow kills. Also missed a couple big ones. Anyone who can consistantly kill a 2 yo buck in Mi can kill wallhangers in Iowa or KS. Save your money and DIY.


----------



## beta pi (Oct 25, 2006)

I told my wife 18 years ago that I wanted to go to Wy for a once in a lifetime hunt for mule deer and antelope.......I was such a great trip, I have gone back every year since.

After every trip I tell her that probably will be the last hunt...until my buddies call me in March to apply for licenses.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Diggdug said:


> I hunt Kansas every year and Iowa every 3 years. You dont need a guide or outfitter, dont waste your money! Both states have awesome public hunting. So far I have hunted Kansas 4 times and Iowa 2 times and have brought home 5 bucks ranging from 130" to 155", all bow kills. Also missed a couple big ones. Anyone who can consistantly kill a 2 yo buck in Mi can kill wallhangers in Iowa or KS. Save your money and DIY.


Right on donkey kong. Don't forget about Missouri either. I look forward to hunting these states...sometimes 2 a year. The first trip to Missouri I seen more mature bucks in 7 days than 15 years hunting Michigan. I don't tag out every year since I have extremely higher standards when hunting those states. Deer in Michigan that you can't squeeze the trigger fast enough on don't even get a second look!

Do it yourself hunts are more affordable and rewarding when successful!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

